# mini owners northwest meet 31st october



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys not sure if any of you guys are members on the mini forum's, i know a few members own them. (one for you woody lol) 

Anyway's one of the mini forums have a meet planned for 31st october. The meet organiser is one of my boss' regular customers. So asked if he could hold the meet there, which being a proper nice chap, mike said no problem. I will be working on the day.

The meet is mainly mini fans. Although there will be some product demo's and maybe short tutoring sessions for anyone interested on the day.and general care tips and advice as is the norm at this type of meet

I have no idea at the moment on numbers attending but will post the figure as soon as i know. The meet will be at the same place we held the last northwest meet.
If anyone from here is attending on the day can you let us now by posting up on here.

cheers 

karl


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Me!!!!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

nice1 dan its in ellesmere port just off the m53 i think it is


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

im up for this, ill need some more details tho


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

the location for the meet will be here guys

unit 57
Canal Bridge Enterprise Centre
Meadow Lane, 
Ellesmere Port,
Merseyside, 
CH65 4EH

it very easy to find and it just off j9 of the m53. will check with mike what the plan for the day is when im in work tomorrow


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive not geet a mini thou boo hoo


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

niether have i mate so dont worry, its a sort of dual- purpose day 
its an open day and the mini club are having their meet on the day


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

What sort of product demos will there be mate?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

as far as i know it will be
a q&a session about different types of products and what they can and cant be used on, polish, wheel cleaning, side by side comparrisons with a few different products and some tuition with machine polishing etc if anyone wants it. general car care tips. and so on

im also ooking for someone with a decidedly smelly car to show what the ozone generators can do

i think they have a badly pink car coming on the day. so that might be used as a competition vehicle, like team correction sort of thing. that should be fun with a load of new to detailing people


----------

